# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Was kommt nach Abiraterone....

## Kathi1888

All meine Hoffnungen liegen jetzt auf das hoffentlich bald erscheinende Abiraterone !

Aber was kommt danach.... 

Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, ob man schon einen ( doppel )Schritt weiter hoffen darf.....

Es wär so schön.....

Liebe Grüße

Kathi

----------

